# Amazon Instant app frozen



## ghenry1111 (Nov 21, 2014)

I started watching Amazon Instant yesterday. Today, the Amazon Instant app on my two month old Roamio does not work -- i start the app and I'm staring at a black screen. Don't get any buttons, movie titles, nothing.

Other internet apps on Roamio work fine (e.g. Netflix, Youtube).

Went through a reboot of Roamio and no change -- Amazon Instant still just gives me a black screen.

Any idea how to diagnose and fix?

I have looked through Amazon's help and did many Google searches... found nothing useful.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ghenry1111 said:


> I started watching Amazon Instant yesterday. Today, the Amazon Instant app on my two month old Roamio does not work -- i start the app and I'm staring at a black screen. Don't get any buttons, movie titles, nothing.
> 
> Other internet apps on Roamio work fine (e.g. Netflix, Youtube).
> 
> ...


Same here. Something is broken. Still works on my Roku 3.

Still works on my Premiere. Isn't that weird.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Working now.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

I had the same problem about 6pm eastern today. It worked on the third try, but black screen before that.


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Not working for me now. All set to continue my binge of "The Wire" and all I get is a black screen. I've tried connecting at least three times.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Still good.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Black screen here -- multiple tries to launch app, and once using a watch now link for a specific show.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Amazon TiVo wasn't working here 10 minutes ago, but by the time I checked that it worked online and that YouTube worked on TiVo, it started working.


----------



## Jwayfare (Aug 22, 2015)

All I get is a black screen when I try to start Amazon from my TiVo


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

It started working after I tried connecting at least 10 or 12 times.


----------



## wjhendr (Aug 22, 2015)

black screen and nothing else for Amazon Prime on Tivo

rebooted and no change

confirmed that network is working and that tivo service is connecting


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

wjhendr said:


> black screen and nothing else for Amazon Prime on Tivo
> 
> rebooted and no change
> 
> confirmed that network is working and that tivo service is connecting


Same here. I called Support....a known issue that started today. No ETA on fix.


----------



## ghenry1111 (Nov 21, 2014)

dcpmark said:


> Same here. I called Support....a known issue that started today. No ETA on fix.


It was TiVo support you called, yes? or was it amazon support?

I was able to finish a movie this evening on Amazon Instant. But, I left the tv to my daughter, came back to try something else on Amazon Instant and NOTHING BUT BLACK again. Grrr. 

Hope these guys work into the weekend to get this fixed!


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Seems flaky. 

I tried it three times on my Roamio Pro. Went to black screen each time. Tried it on my Panasonic BD player. No problem accessing Amazon Instant Video. Then tried it for the fourth time on my Roamio Pro and I was able to access Amazon Instant Video.

Tried it five more times without success.

Very flaky.

I was able to access Amazon on the 10th try. 11th try, no go.

Flaky and a PITA.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

KimHedrick said:


> It started working after I tried connecting at least 10 or 12 times.


Same here tonight but took about 6-7 times on and off a few times.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

Yesterday evening, I launched the Amazon app..... Black screen here also, I hit tivo, and relaunched it.... and it worked fine.

Now it just goes to a black screen this morning.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I wonder what is wrong. It fails on my Roamio and Premiere, but no problems with my Roku 3 or Sony TV.


----------



## aegrumet (Aug 22, 2015)

Had same problem until a few moments ago. Based on this thread, I tried launching Amazon, waiting for it to freeze, returning to Tivo central, and repeating. It worked on the 2nd try. Last night I probably did the same cycle 5 or 10 times without success -- it only worked this morning. HTH.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

broken again here


----------



## usc-fan (Feb 4, 2015)

Having this same problem. Who should contact. Seem to be a TiVo problem Amazon work on every thing else. Hate switching over to ps4 to watch stuff when everything set up with one pass.


----------



## wjhendr (Aug 22, 2015)

ghenry1111 said:


> It was TiVo support you called, yes? or was it amazon support?
> 
> I was able to finish a movie this evening on Amazon Instant. But, I left the tv to my daughter, came back to try something else on Amazon Instant and NOTHING BUT BLACK again. Grrr.
> 
> Hope these guys work into the weekend to get this fixed!


i took others' suggestions and retried loading the app like 5 times and it finally *worked*. by then it was too late to watch a movie so i just exited again. haven't tried again this a.m.


----------



## brentsg (Sep 19, 2004)

I just installed my new OTA model yesterday and I spent a good bit of time trying to figure out why the Amazon player mostly doesn't work. I rebooted a few times and that seemed to fix it temporarily, but then it immediately went back to displaying a black screen.


----------



## Jeremy999 (Jun 6, 2014)

It has been broken for me as well, for the past several hours. I just see a black screen when I start Amazon Instant on my Premiere, Mini, and even when I start the Amazon Instant app on my smart Samsung TV. Restarting hasn't helped.


----------



## Jeremy999 (Jun 6, 2014)

Rebooted my cable modem and router. I was just able to get into Amazon on my premiere, but still not on my Samsung TV. Hmmm


----------



## Dana T (Feb 11, 2007)

FYI - I just chatted with Tivo Support. They gave me the following work around, which worked:

Currently we are aware of complications that are occurring when launching this application [the amazon app on a tivo]. Let's try refreshing it. From TiVo Central > access Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List. Once there deselect Amazon and exit. After 30 seconds, re-enter the menu and check Amazon on your list. This should help launch the application. Should this not work though, we are aware of the trouble and are working on the application to make sure it will be accessible as quickly as possible.​
This did work, although I had to re-log in to the Amazon app. I asked when the known problem would be fixed, the the reply was We don't have an estimate yet since it only just went down recently. That said, it has impacted everyone so it is a huge priority.

Having more people contact with chat and report the problem will keep pressure on Tivo to fix the problem. So do call or chat!


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

Dana T said:


> FYI - I just chatted with Tivo Support. They gave me the following work around, which worked:
> 
> Currently we are aware of complications that are occurring when launching this application [the amazon app on a tivo]. Let's try refreshing it. From TiVo Central > access Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List. Once there deselect Amazon and exit. After 30 seconds, re-enter the menu and check Amazon on your list. This should help launch the application. Should this not work though, we are aware of the trouble and are working on the application to make sure it will be accessible as quickly as possible.​
> This did work, although I had to re-log in to the Amazon app. I asked when the known problem would be fixed, the the reply was We don't have an estimate yet since it only just went down recently. That said, it has impacted everyone so it is a huge priority.
> ...


Thanks for the post.... I tried it and it did not work. No biggie though, As they are working on the problem.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Tried the suggestion by Tivo of deselecting the Amazon Apps. This worked for us so far. Will report back if the black screen returns.


----------



## tnorris (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm a brand-new Tivo user and was concerned that this was going to be my user experience. Glad to see Tivo is working on it. I can get the app to start if I repeatedly try to login. It freezes 4 out of 5 times when starting.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

Friday night I was able to access it when setting up my Roamio. I tried starting it this morning to launch a show for my kids and I, too, got the black screen. Hopefully they fix it quickly.


----------



## rsamos (Aug 20, 2015)

Noticed the same issue w/ Amazon Instant Prime here. Since yesterday I've had to try multiple times to start the app before I could get in.

Tried the suggestion from Tivo that Dana posted above this morning and nothing's changed. After giving the app a several minute timeout I re-added it and it still took four attempts to open the app before I got past the black screen.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rsamos said:


> Noticed the same issue w/ Amazon Instant Prime here. Since yesterday I've had to try multiple times to start the app before I could get in.
> 
> Tried the suggestion from Tivo that Dana posted above this morning and nothing's changed. After giving the app a several minute timeout I re-added it and it still took four attempts to open the app before I got past the black screen.


Same here. I tried from My Shows several times. Then I went to Search and it worked first time. My Shows also works now.


----------



## gdomeier (Nov 6, 2001)

I'm having the same problem also, but with an additional twist. When I first setup my Roamio, I had two amazon streaming options (one for prime and the other for their pay service). My listing in tivo only shows one option, even though I have both amazon boxes checked in settings/channels/video providers.

Mostly use the amazon instant video to rent new releases and rarely use my prime video service. I don't see a way to rent movies from the prime video screens in tivo, so I suspect the other app is missing?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

gdomeier said:


> I'm having the same problem also, but with an additional twist. When I first setup my Roamio, I had two amazon streaming options (one for prime and the other for their pay service). My listing in tivo only shows one option, even though I have both amazon boxes checked in settings/channels/video providers.
> 
> Mostly use the amazon instant video to rent new releases and rarely use my prime video service. I don't see a way to rent movies from the prime video screens in tivo, so I suspect the other app is missing?


I don't think which you check matters. I've only seen one entry for Amazon since day one in Search or My Shows. Two boxes might be there for a placebo effect. My first Amazon screen always has taken me to where I can select Prime. It does seem that Search will only use Prime if that is all you have selected, but I can't be sure.

Just checked my Premiere. It shows, on the first Amazon screen, Home, Prime Instant Video, Movies and TV Shows.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Since last night, I haven't been able to get my Amazon app to work at all, not matter how many times I try. I have rebooted, removed and re-added it to my Video Providers list, etc. multiple times as well. I watch Prime shows a lot, so this is obviously disappointing. I hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## BWV (Feb 13, 2015)

Same thing here all weekend. 
Just did the "connect to network" thing 3 times then reset the tivo (roamio) and it appears to have corrected it.


----------



## BWV (Feb 13, 2015)

eh.. spoke too soon.. black screen now, not fixed. 
got the initial screen.. then it went black and wont come back 5 tries.. 

...back to the Roku i guess. 
between the inconsistent buffering issues(that dont occur in any other app(netflix or vudu), the lack of display when scanning forward or back... and now this.. im thinkin i may give up on Amazon prime on this box.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BWV said:


> Same thing here all weekend.
> Just did the "connect to network" thing 3 times then reset the tivo (roamio) and it appears to have corrected it.


I did a reboot of my router and it worked once in My Shows and once in Search. This is sad.


----------



## jimbop99 (Sep 27, 2004)

Same issue here. Sometimes it works but mostly it doesn't.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Tried to launch three times but only get the black screen, even after unchecking then rechecking Amazon from my video providers list. I called Amazon Instant Video support and they're aware of the problem on TiVo but have no idea when it may be fixed. CSR suggested I contact TiVo. I asked if I could have my Prime subscription extended. He tried to give me a free extra month but the system wouldn't let him, so instead he gave me a $5 credit for use on Instant Video. Which I will someday use if their app ever works again.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I had this issue on a mini but after going back with the Tivo button and trying again it worked. It seems if I don;t see the spinning wheel it's gonna not start, so I know almost immediately if it is going to work or not.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Worked last night like a charm, so I guess whatever my problem was is fixed, at least for now.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't think which you check matters. I've only seen one entry for Amazon since day one in Search or My Shows. Two boxes might be there for a placebo effect. My first Amazon screen always has taken me to where I can select Prime. It does seem that Search will only use Prime if that is all you have selected, but I can't be sure.
> 
> Just checked my Premiere. It shows, on the first Amazon screen, Home, Prime Instant Video, Movies and TV Shows.


Which you check matters very much in terms of search results, etc. There's only one app, but the Prime vs. non-Prime provider determines what shows the TiVo thinks you have access to.

Also, deselecting and reselecting fixed the problem for me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

59er said:


> Which you check matters very much in terms of search results, etc. There's only one app, but the Prime vs. non-Prime provider determines what shows the TiVo thinks you have access to.
> 
> Also, deselecting and reselecting fixed the problem for me.


You're right. Search and the upcoming in 1P are affected. No access this morning.


----------



## mmcgroar (Apr 4, 2007)

I've just returned to Tivo after 7 years of using Windows Media Center. I've had the Roamio OTA up and running for about a week and love it. The big plus is that everything is integrated into one box and it "just works." I'm very concerned about this outage and the way Tivo is handling the situation. Is this indicative of of things to come, or is this a rare anomaly? I'm still well within the 30 day trial period.


----------



## TiVoTX90 (Aug 18, 2015)

Interestingly, I am in the exact same situation. I recently (10 days ago) returned to TiVO after some years away and the Amazon situation and the poorly functioning Hulu app are putting a damper on my experience. I am trying the various suggestions in this thread regarding Amazon and hoping that TiVo is working hard on the problem. 

Sadly, I am actively investigating alternatives so that I can move quickly if the situation isn't resolved with a week or so.


----------



## ghenry1111 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nothing has changed for me... might take 3 tried to get in to Amazon Instant, might take a dozen or more.

Frustrating.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Sorry if I missed it, but has there been any confirmation that this is a Tivo problem and not an Amazon problem? I've had issues before where the app on my Samsung smart TV wouldn't work. I am fairly certain those were Amazon problems as the device wasn't getting any response when contacting Amazon per the pcaps I gathered while my Sony BD player would get a response. Different apps on different devices will contact Amazon using different IPs (or perhaps hostnames) based on my observations previously. Perhaps Amazon is source of the issue, and not Tivo at all.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

Amazon is not working for me either. I just get a black screen.


----------



## tghosh (Dec 3, 2014)

its entirely possible that this is an issue on Amazon's side and not cause by TiVo


----------



## TiVoTX90 (Aug 18, 2015)

tghosh said:


> its entirely possible that this is an issue on Amazon's side and not cause by TiVo


Yep, it is a tough position for TiVo to be in. Regardless of what the problem is, people just know that their TiVo Amazon app doesn't work. So, it is in TiVo's best interest to push hard to get it fixed no matter what the problem is. I think that post 25 in this thread shows that TiVo understands the situation. Hopefully, they can get it working soon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tghosh said:


> its entirely possible that this is an issue on Amazon's side and not cause by TiVo


I wonder why my Roku 3, Blu-ray and TV always work?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ncted said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but has there been any confirmation that this is a Tivo problem and not an Amazon problem? I've had issues before where the app on my Samsung smart TV wouldn't work. I am fairly certain those were Amazon problems as the device wasn't getting any response when contacting Amazon per the pcaps I gathered while my Sony BD player would get a response. * Different apps on different devices will contact Amazon using different IPs (or perhaps hostnames) based on my observations previously. *Perhaps Amazon is source of the issue, and not Tivo at all.





JoeKustra said:


> I wonder why my Roku 3, Blu-ray and TV always work?


Maybe TiVo sold tons of new roamios on this super summer sale and they crashed the Amazon IP server assigned to TiVo?


----------



## TiVoTX90 (Aug 18, 2015)

Has this happened before with the Amazon app on TiVo? I also have a Roku and one DVD player with the Amazon app and they have worked flawlessly for a few years now.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

TiVoTX90 said:


> Yep, it is a tough position for TiVo to be in. Regardless of what the problem is, people just know that their TiVo Amazon app doesn't work. So, it is in TiVo's best interest to push hard to get it fixed no matter what the problem is. I think that post 25 in this thread shows that TiVo understands the situation. Hopefully, they can get it working soon.


This is why, I think, Tivo should follow Roku's lead and allow people to download channels. Leave the apps in the developers court. I know they have the Opera Store, but it should be integrated better. I don't want to go in one app to access other apps.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> I wonder why my Roku 3, Blu-ray and TV always work?


As I stated in an earlier post, they don't always work. I am not sure about Amazon, but I know different Netflix clients hit different parts of their infrastructure. Amazon might do something similarly inconsistent.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I have this problem as well. This might be a result of Amazon changing DRM handling. I recall a couple an issue with Vudu and black screen on some devices, software updates fixed it but it took a while. TiVo has been better than most when it comes to software updates to fix issues, hopefully whatever has gone wrong can be addressed with a software update quickly.


----------



## rsamos (Aug 20, 2015)

Last night and this morning I was able to get into Amazon on first attempt about 1/2 dozen times.

Either they've got it working or it's trying to lull me into a false sense of security.


----------



## TiVoTX90 (Aug 18, 2015)

My Amazon access also started working reliably last night and seems to be fine this morning. Hopefully, this indicates that the problem has been fixed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVoTX90 said:


> My Amazon access also started working reliably last night and seems to be fine this morning. Hopefully, this indicates that the problem has been fixed.


That would be my observation also.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Good to hear it is working again, sounds like Amazon fixed it somehow.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Good to hear it is working again, sounds like Amazon fixed it somehow.


I'm so glad they let my TiVo work again. I'll send them a thank you card.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

Did anyone experience these symptoms (below) during the life of this problem, and if so, have they gone away? This was happening to me around the time this thread was started (but maybe a day or so before).

I selected an episode from my OnePass, that is available through Amazon Prime. The episode started playing, but none of the quick-play buttons would work, and it was showing me the 'playing next' preview in a small rectangle at bottom right, with a countdown that was a ridiculous number of seconds (possibly about an hour's worth). The only way out was the TiVo button (or possibly the Live TV button). This happened several times over the space of a couple of days.

I did *not* try selecting the same episode from within the Amazon app. I took the path of least resistance and watched something else instead :-D

I'm just curious whether this is related to the main problem described in this thread. I don't believe anyone else has mentioned this particular weirdness.

Mike


----------

